# A few questions about my ever growing Guppy Fry



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

1) At what age are male guppies able to impregnate females?

2) Do guppies tend to have more males, more females, or is it always a random thing?

3) At what fry age should you be able to identify males from females? (I see lots of females...I want to make sure that I just have lots of females, rather then misreading males too early- my fry are just about to hit 3 weeks old).


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

For most livebearers it's the same, at 4 weeks they start turning into male or female, at 6 weeks they can reproduce. So that's your window to separate if you want to stop the next generation!


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks for that information.. i was trying to figure out the same thing. i have molly fry  one question i have no idea about is "Do they automatically have the color they're going to have when they are born, or does it take a while to do so" i have no idea.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Mine are nearly 4 weeks, some have colour, some don't, but the colour is really only a tint to their flesh that they got early on, no real adult colours or speckles yet. But I'm expecting them soon and I'm really excited to see how they turn out, they really started growing fast after I got the microworms going! They're all between 1.5 and 2 cm now. First two weeks and a half weeks they only went from about 0.7 cm to 1 cm.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Im still learning to sex my guppy fry young enough to prevent "accidents". They all look like girls at first to me. One thing I have noticed with them, the ones that start getting colors first seem to usually be males - at least with the ones I have.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Temperature has a big effect on the male/female ratio. If it's hot you'll have a lot more females.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

TOS is that true for all Livebearers ?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

leafgirl115 said:


> TOS is that true for all Livebearers ?


Yeah...is that true?

!. i belive its around 9 weeks

2. When my guppies have fry, there always seems to be more females (7-2) but if what TOS said is true then its because of my heat, my heat is around 83.

3. at about 4-5 weeks of age guppy fry start to get colour. Its really cool watching your fry get colour over the weeks


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

My platy is having her second bunch of fry as we speak. I can now see the difference between the newborns and the 4 week old fry, the 4 week old fry are at least 4 times the size. Too bad these ones don't have a chance, mum is already chasing them trying to eat them (they are too fast) but they'll get tired eventually and she'll eat them. I'm just going to let nature take its course. I might try feeding them to my other fish too.


----------

